# Roadmaster tow bar for sale for Jeep Wrangler



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a Roadmaster Sterling tow bar for sale. Its for a Jeep Wrangler and in great condition.

We are selling out Allegro Breeze and will no longer need this.

$800 Located in Galveston, TX

Thanks


----------



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

I tripped over this twice this weekend 

Reduce to $400.


----------



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

$250


----------

